# Word of the Day:  Atrocious



## Ruthanne (Jun 27, 2021)

What does atrocious mean in English?
1 : extremely wicked, brutal, or cruel : barbaric prisoners subjected to *atrocious* treatment. 2 : appalling, horrifying the *atrocious* weapons of modern war an *atrocious* accident. 3a : utterly revolting : abominable *atrocious* working conditions *atrocious* weather.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 28, 2021)

What an atrocious WOTD selection! 

Nah... just joking! LOL! 

Happy Monday morning to you, Ruthanne!


----------



## RubyK (Jun 28, 2021)

The traffic in Chicago was _atrocious_ the last time I visited there.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 28, 2021)

Atrocious is a very strong word to be using.....unless the thing being described.....is truly *atrocious!*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 28, 2021)

^^^


----------



## Kaila (Jun 28, 2021)

My hair looked atrocious, this morning!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 28, 2021)

Super-cala-Fragilis-stick....
Expie- allie-Docious....
Even though the things I do....
ARE-Becoming... quite *atrocious....*

Well, it went _something like that..... _


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 28, 2021)

The atrocious, eye-watering, nose-burning, strong ammonia odour that would escape out of my kids rubber baby panties when changing their drenched overnight diapers (CLOTH) first thing in the morning! Pee-ew!

This old-fashioned, stay-at-home frugal mom didn't use Pampers!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 28, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> What an atrocious WOTD selection!
> 
> Nah... just joking! LOL!
> 
> Happy Monday morning to you, Ruthanne!


I only got up very briefly this morning to feed doggie then slept till noon.  How *atrocious* of me!  So, Good Evening to you Aunt Marge!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 28, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I only got up very briefly this morning to feed doggie then slept till noon.  How *atrocious* of me!  So, Good Evening to you Aunt Marge!


As atrocious as it may be, and believe me, it is atrocious, you deserve it, Ruthanne!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 28, 2021)

Is that a self-portrait you drew,  in your post #8, in this _Atrocious Thread,   _@Aunt Marg   ?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 28, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Is that a self-portrait you drew,  in your post #8, in this _Atrocious Thread,   _@Aunt Marg ?


LOL!

Not me, Kaila, but I thought it made for the perfect image to go along with my entry.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 28, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Not me, Kaila, but I thought it made for the perfect image to go along with my entry.


Oh yes, of course, it did, and of course, not you....
I _knew that; sorry for asking!     _


----------



## Kaila (Jun 28, 2021)

_(Added note: OH< I forgot to add, it was clearly atrocious of me, to be asking that question I asked!  )_


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 28, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Oh yes, of course, it did, and of course, not you....
> I _knew that; sorry for asking!     _


Dead giveaway... and call it atrocious if you will, Kaila, but I never wore rubber gloves when changing diapers.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 28, 2021)

What might be even more _atrocious,  

Imagine _ for a brief moment, how it would be, to handle those sticky tapes of the disposable ones, while bungling with rubber gloves, getting stuck on them!


----------



## FastTrax (Jun 28, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> What does atrocious mean in English?
> 1 : extremely wicked, brutal, or cruel : barbaric prisoners subjected to *atrocious* treatment. 2 : appalling, horrifying the *atrocious* weapons of modern war an *atrocious* accident. 3a : utterly revolting : abominable *atrocious* working conditions *atrocious* weather.





Aunt Marg said:


> What an atrocious WOTD selection!
> 
> Nah... just joking! LOL!
> 
> Happy Monday morning to you, Ruthanne!





RubyK said:


> The traffic in Chicago was _atrocious_ the last time I visited there.





Kaila said:


> Atrocious is a very strong word to be using.....unless the thing being described.....is truly *atrocious!*


----------



## win231 (Jun 28, 2021)

38 years ago, I had one date with a girl.  Her language was atrocious.


----------



## Leonie (Jun 29, 2021)

Haha, this thread brought back a memory.  My son in Grade 2 or so had a school report done before a parent/teacher conference.  The teacher had written on the report that his spelling was atrocious.  She ran it past the headmaster first and he pointed out that she had spelled 'atrocious' incorrectly and it might be a good idea to change it because it probably wouldn't get past me.  It was changed to 'needs work'.  

She and I got on pretty well though, and she fessed up to me.   She knew I would get a giggle out of that - and I did, we both did.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 29, 2021)

Kaila said:


> What might be even more _atrocious,
> 
> Imagine _ for a brief moment, how it would be, to handle those sticky tapes of the disposable ones, while bungling with rubber gloves, getting stuck on them!


This is my laugh of the day!

Thanks for it, Kaila!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 29, 2021)

Who knew that we would all get so much laughter and fun,
 out of being given the otherwise rather rare opportunity,
 to utilize the word _*atrocious! 

Thanks, *_for it, @Ruthanne 

And thanks also, to everyone else, who helps to keep these WOTD threads going!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 29, 2021)

*Who* chose the _atrocious_ theme for that party?
And *what* made *some*one choose that _atrocious_ outfit?

I just realized, I should take all the chance I get, *now,*
 to feel free to use this word, that I have rarely if ever, used in my entire lifetime,
before this thread was posted here!


----------

